# Wigwam -- Finnish Progressive Band



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wigwam Fairyport (1971)

I understand the album "Being" by them is considered by some their best.
Both from early 1970's.

Very complex musical yet played in a more pleasant style.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Fairyport CD, and I like it a lot. Good songwriting, and excellent musicianship.


----------

